# A really good IBS article



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.ahealthyme.com/topic/mindbodygu...TVTWCYSYZSFEQ#0 ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

